# What's weather like !st. week in June -South Lake Tahoe



## mlsmn (Sep 12, 2007)

trying to avoid any snow/ice problems


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 12, 2007)

You should be able to avoid snow and ice issues then. We've been there at the Ridge the last part of May into the first part of June and didn't have any issues. It did snow lightly one morning but it melted off very quickly. IMO, this is a great time to go as the temperatures are still a little crisp but it warms up nicely in the afternoon without getting to hot.


----------



## LisaH (Sep 12, 2007)

June is my favorite time to visit Lake Tahoe (other than Feb for skiing). Weather is nice and warm, and the peak season starts in July so it's not too crowded. Try mid to later June for better weather.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 14, 2007)

On June 1st, the Avg. high in Tahoe is 63 and the average low is 35.  The record is 82 and 24.

We were in Tahoe Memorial Day this year and it was beautiful - clear and sunny, in the 70's.  

We were in Tahoe Memorial Day last year and it snowed twice, not heavy, but enough to stay on the ground until mid-afternoon.  It had been in the 80's the previous weekend!

So....be prepared for spring snow...

Tahoe Travel Tips

Tahoe - Seasonal Weather Averages

Tahoe - Historical weather for June 1st


----------

